# please educate me!



## maxtmill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi All! I was wondering if anyone can explain to me the differences between the German blue ram, the blue ram, Peruvian ram & so forth. I have 6 "blue rams" in my tank, & I swear there are 2 different types! Three are tiny "blue rams", & the other 3 are much larger, less colorful, & were called "wild caught" rams by the same fish dealer. :-?


----------



## knfanning (Mar 5, 2009)

I probably won't be able to help but you should post some pictures for the people that will be able to.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Blue rams as i have seen have a bright purple belly. They will also be smaller than the peruvian rams which will have less purple color to them and more orange color. they will also be about half the size bigger than the blue rams.

I do not know where each one comes from, They are basically the same fish as one of my peruvians mated with my blue ram they are just different colors and sizes as u have said.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

There are only two ram species and the both belong to the genus Mikrogeophagus.

Mikrogeophagus altispinosus is also known as the Bolivian ram, and it comes from Bolivia funnily enough.

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi is also know as the Blue ram, and is found in both Venezuela and Colombia.

The wild form of M. ramirezi is quite plain. Here is a video of them in thier natural habitat. Mikrogeophagus ramirezi in their Natural Habitat.

However they have been line bred to produce some very nice looking fish. The most sought after are German Blue rams. Here is a photo of a male.









M. ramirez has also been line bred to produce a yellow variety and an electric blue variety.

Female blue rams show a purple belly, while males do not. These are not two different types or variants of blue rams, just different sexes.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Those are all common names that don't mean anything. The same species will have numerous common name, depending on the dealer, breeder or.... When you buy fish find out if the store has the genus and species. Im not sure if GBR's are classified as Mikrogeophagus ramirezi or Papilochromis ramirezi now. "Wild caught" is in the title. They are not tank bred and is desired by many, because appearence and behavior is closer to species in the wild. However; this also means producing the same conditions is more important in order for them to survive. There are a lot of different variations of rams. Line breeding is used to develope certain characteristics, color, shape, fin length, ect. Rams seem to be the latest victim of this. Baloon rams, electric blue rams, long finned rams, it wouldn't suprise me if we beging to see a whole arrangement of fruit loop rams. I think it is a little silly and sometimes inhumane.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like DFF beat me to it. Slow typer syndrome.


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

adam79 said:


> Looks like DFF beat me to it. Slow typer syndrome.


_AND_ he had visual aids


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

There is also a ram from Africa, though unrelated to the two _Microgeophagus_ species ... Sometimes it's called the African Butterfly Ram, but I have it seen just listed as a ram before. It is actually a dwarf jewel cichlid, _Anomalochromis thomasi_.

Profile here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1342

The blue ram has several color forms: wild, german blue, gold, electric blue .... with longfin versions and "angel" versions (deformed, balloon versions). The german blue is the most common, followed by the gold in the states.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

maxtmill said:


> Hi All! I was wondering if anyone can explain to me the differences between the German blue ram, the blue ram, Peruvian ram & so forth. I have 6 "blue rams" in my tank, & I swear there are 2 different types! Three are tiny "blue rams", & the other 3 are much larger, less colorful, & were called "wild caught" rams by the same fish dealer. :-?


Wild Caught rams are much less colorful. They are not selectively bred for the extreme amounts of Iridophores (causes the shiny coloring).

With that, I have never heard the term peruvian ram, but the German Blue Ram and Blue Ram are the same with, one was selectively bred by Germans and one was not.

But Peruvian ram... hmm, dunno about this, see, Blue Rams come from the Orinoco River in Venezuela and Colombia. Perhaps you mean Bolivian Rams?


----------

